# The Mass Sleep Out #tmso  South London (Brixton) 24/8



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 9, 2013)

*Saturday 24 August @7pm*​*Windrush Square*​ 
To gather in all main cities in the U.K. and sleep on the streets, to raise awareness of the impending mass homelessness brought on by bedroom tax.

If you do not want to sleep over, please come for a couple of hours to show your support.
Facebook Event Page

https://www.facebook.com/MassSleepover
www.tmso.org.uk
​


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 18, 2013)

Looks like the Brixton event could be well supported....




> Lambeth Save Our Services is proud to support The Mass Sleep Out next Saturday to highlight the homelessness that will be caused by the bedroom tax.
> *The Mass Sleep Out*​*Saturday 24th August, from 7pm*​​
> *Windrush Square, Brixton*​*Let us know you're coming on facebook: http://on.fb.me/14XfUhA*​If you can stay for the whole night please bring a tent. If you can't stay for the whole night please come for an hour or two to show your support.
> This event was reported on the front page of this week's Brixton South London Press (see http://bit.ly/1bIH9yu), so it should be big.
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 24, 2013)

This evening. You do not have to sleep out. You can come and support it later today:




> Come down to Windrush Square ,central Brixton tonight from 7pm to support the Mass Sleep Out against the bedroom tax and benefit cuts which is part of a national Sleep Out action.
> If you don't want to sleep out come down and help petition from 7pm.
> Supported by Unite Community ,DCH and the national Anti Bedroom tax and Benefit Justice Federation.
> Antibedroomtax.org.uk
> See also www.tmso.org.uk


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 24, 2013)

load of media supposedly landing around 8....


One media org. rang earlier asking are youse still doing this, with the weather....


----------

